# Aksium v Ksyrium Equipe??



## 008 (21 Nov 2008)

Noticed my original Alexrims R500 wheels on my Sirrus Elite are just starting to concave a little on the braking surface so started to have a look around in anticipation that they'll need changing soon. Came across these...

Mavic Aksium or Mavic Ksyrium Equipe

Just wondered whether the Ksyrium Equipe was worth the extra £46... to save an extra 85g?? 

Will I basically notice a big difference between the two? I've read a few posts and the consensus is that the Aksium is a major improvement to the stock wheels... but will the Ksyrium Equipes be another major step up on the Aksium or only minor?

Thanks.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Nov 2008)

I'd spend the extra, especially as they're significantly reduced. Weight is important, but so is stiffness, I suspect the pricier wheel will be stiffer.


----------



## HLaB (21 Nov 2008)

I definitely noticed the difference I changed my Alec rims for Askiums on my Sirrus but if you can afford it IMO go for the Ksyrium's. As FF says you'll get the benefits of a stiffer more robust wheel and better bearings even if ain't much lighter.


----------



## 008 (21 Nov 2008)

Thanks for quick reply... 

fwiw, just thought I'd add that I only use the bike for commuting in London and won't be carrying too much weight, no panniers or anything and I'm a pretty lightweight 70kg


----------



## Dave5N (22 Nov 2008)

For little more you could get a decent builder to put open pros on some quality hubs.


----------



## Steve Austin (22 Nov 2008)

If you are using them for commuting, i would go for these for two reasons.
1. Shimano hubs are sealed really well and last forever
2. Conventional spokes, that you can buy anywhere. Ksyriums are great wheels, but their spokes are NOT readily available to buy, and a couple of weeks off the bike waiting for a spoke can be a right pain. Conventional spokes and wheels or me everytime

You could for for 105 hubs if you wanted to save some money


----------



## fossyant (22 Nov 2008)

I've got both of those wheels - the Ksyrium's are even tougher, better machined braking surface and a bit lighter. That said, it's NOT used for commuting.


----------



## Dave5N (22 Nov 2008)

Steve Austin said:


> If you are using them for commuting, i would go for these for two reasons.
> 1. Shimano hubs are sealed really well and last forever
> 2. Conventional spokes, that you can buy anywhere. Ksyriums are great wheels, but their spokes are NOT readily available to buy, and a couple of weeks off the bike waiting for a spoke can be a right pain. *Conventional spokes and wheels or me everytime*
> 
> You could for for 105 hubs if you wanted to save some money




Definitely the conventional spokes and wheels, given the choice, ta.


----------



## HLaB (22 Nov 2008)

Steve Austin said:


> 2. Conventional spokes, that you can buy anywhere.



You've got a point there, on a recent road trip to Sardinia one of the lads broke a Spoke and we couldn't find a bike shop on the island that had Krysium spokes.


----------



## fossyant (22 Nov 2008)

It's daft isn't it - most of the factory/performance wheels these days have 'specific' spokes.

TBH, in 22 years I've only ever broken a spoke (or 6) on the crap factory built wheels I have on my commuter - it's not been off the road as I pinch spokes off an old wheel !!!!! I paid less than £60 for Deore hubs and Sun Rims...it's the crap spokes that keep going....

I've ridden hand built and 'good' factory built wheels for years... never had a failure...


----------



## 008 (22 Nov 2008)

Thanks for the replies so far...

I was in my lbs recently and enquired about wheels and he seemed to be guiding me towards either the Aksiums or Fulcrum Racing 7s. When i asked him about building a set with Open Pros, he stated that factory built wheels are probably better and not many people go for hand builts these days 

I take it the Aksium have the same unconventional spokes as the Ksyriums?

Thinking about it, if my lbs can get Mavic Aksium and Ksyrium wheels, I'm guessing they'll be able to get the unconventional spokes as well...

I have another lbs, so I may pop in there and ask their views. Never experienced a broke spoke.. yet! So this problem didn't even occur to me 

Fossy - is there a real noticeable difference between the 2 wheels and will the Ksyriums last a lot longer if, as you say, they're tougher? If there is a noticeable difference (for the better) and they last a lot longer, then the Ksyriums, at an extra £46, would seem to be the better bet... although I haven't discounted the open pros yet.

cheers guys!


----------



## Dave5N (23 Nov 2008)

I do 'cross on Kysrium SLs and haven't broken a spoke yet with all manner of bad treatment. Can't say the rims have worn well though.

Next wheels will be rebuildable.


----------



## Steve Austin (23 Nov 2008)

If i had your money today and i was buying for you i wouldn't really be able to pick between the two choices of Kysriums (and buy some spare spokes today!!) or ultegra on open pros built by Harry Rowland.
I would go for Ultegra from Harry for a couple of reasons
Shimano hub sealing is great, and their reliability is superb
Spares, i can get spares anywhere, even Halfords.
Rebuildable. I can do this myself
Harry builds great wheels


----------



## Dave5N (23 Nov 2008)

Steve's right.

But then he would be. He's bionic.


----------

